# Christ's College Quincentenary



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 13, 2005)

This year marks the 500th anniversary of the founding of Christ's College at Cambridge.

Among the many Puritans who studied or taught at Christ's College were John Milton, William Perkins, William Ames, and Thomas Goodwin.


----------

